# colocação pronominal: Antes ou depois?



## albaalbetti

Eu sou uma italiana que està a estudiar Portugues desde hà poucos meses.
Uma coisa que não posso enteder è ista (que não hà em outras linguas).
Hà alguma diferença em dizer com o primeiro ou o segundo exemplo?

Estou a fazer o possível para O AJUDAR
Estou a fazer o possível para AJUDÀ-LO

Per exemplo em Italiano, Espanhol e Ingles se pode usar sò a segunda

Obrigada

Alba


----------



## Vanda

albaalbetti said:


> Estou a fazer o possível para O AJUDAR (também possível)
> Estou a fazer o possível para AJUDÁ-LO
> 
> 
> Alba



Alba,

Este é um dos 3 assuntos mais procurados por estrangeiros no fórum. A resposta é sempre a mesma: não é tão simples assim. Há muitas regras e muitas exceções sobre onde colocar o pronome.
Aqui está a lista de alguns tópicos discutidos:

*Discussões no Fórum com a(s) palavra(s) 'pronomes' no título:*
Arrrrgh!! Ajuda com os pronomes por favor!
Colocação dos pronomes átonos em BTP
E Sempre Os Pronomes
gerundio + pronomes
Ordem dos pronomes nas frases
os "benditos" pronomes...
personal pronouns/pronomes pessoais
pronomes
Pronomes pessoais
Pronomes substituindo o objeto direto e indireto
Uso de pronomes lhe te
Uso de pronomes na língua falada vs a escrita


----------



## marta12

Em português de Portugal:

Estou a fazer o possível para o ajudar


----------



## anaczz

marta12 said:


> Em português de Portugal:
> 
> Estou a fazer o possível para o ajudar



Parece-me que, em Portugal também, o mais correto é  "ajudá-lo".
Não há justificativa para essa próclise...


----------



## marta12

Não sei Ana 

Se há ou não "justificativa para essa próclise", não faço a mínima ideia, mas sei que a segunda não me soa bem e que nunca a diria.
Sempre direi: estou a fazer o possível para o ajudar.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Não sei Ana
> 
> Se há ou não "justificativa para essa próclise", não faço a mínima ideia, mas sei que a segunda não me soa bem e que nunca a diria.
> Sempre direi: estou a fazer o possível para o ajudar.


 
Ambas são correctas em Portugal. Quanto a usos, creio que, neste caso, a mais usada entre nós talvez seja a que a senhora refere.


----------



## Carfer

A _'Nova Gramática do Português Contemporâneo' _de Celso Cunha e Lindley Cintra enumera uma séria de regras sobre a colocação dos pronomes átonos da pág. 310 à 318, que não vou transcrever na íntegra, evidentemente. No que aqui interessa, diz que '_com_ _os infinitivos soltos, mesmo quando modificados por negação, é lícita a próclise ou a ênclise, embora haja acentuada tendência para esta última'_.
Ex:
_'Canta-me cantigas para me embalar'_ (Guerra Junqueiro, PT)
_'Para não fitá-lo, deixei cair os olhos'_ (Machado de Assis, BR)
_'Para assustá-lo, os soldados atiravam a esmo' _(Carlos Drummond de Andrade, BR)

Dos três exemplos, realmente não me passaria pela cabeça a ênclise no primeiro, mas, quanto aos outros dois, a próclise é frequente em Portugal, se bem que, nestas frases concretas, a ênclise soa-me francamente melhor (o som _'pârâ_u_â_' é deselegante, parece-me).


----------



## Erick404

Existem algumas regras sobre quando usar uma posição ou outra, como já foi dito. Mas muitas vezes, é uma questão apenas de estilo. Ou seja, tem que se acosutmar. 

Note que no Brasil normalmente não se usa nem uma forma nem outra, mas uma alternativa gramaticalmente errada:

*Nós ajudamos ele.*


----------



## Istriano

*Para o ajudar *é a forma preferível em Portugal.

_*Para o ajudar, de o ajudar...*_

*Para ajudá-lo* é a forma preferível no Brasil, visto que
corresponde à forma falada *Para ajudar ele.

*(Essa correspondência faz com que muitos escrevam *se você chamá-lo* em vez de* se você o chamar*
visto que na fala se usa *se você chamar ele...*)

Voltando à pergunta,
As duas formas (*para o ajudar, para ajudá-lo*) são, teoricamente falando, corretas, mas há fortes preferências regionais.
*Para o ajudar* no Brasil, e *para ajudá-lo* em Portugal são possíveis, mas pouco prováveis.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> *Para o ajudar *é a forma preferível em Portugal.
> 
> _*Para o ajudar, de o ajudar...*_
> 
> *Para ajudá-lo* é a forma preferível no Brasil, visto que
> corresponde à forma falada *Para ajudar ele.*
> 
> As duas formas (para o ajudar, para ajudá-lo) são, teoricamente falando, corretas, mas há fortes preferências.
> *Para o ajudar* no Brasil, e *para ajudá-lo* em Portugal são possíveis, mas pouco prováveis.


 
Neste caso em concreto, julgo que é mais uma questão de estilo pessoal. A mim não me soa muito bem "Estou a fazer o possível para O AJUDAR", pela razão que o Carfer já apontou.


----------



## Istriano

marta12 said:


> Não sei Ana
> 
> Se há ou não "justificativa para essa próclise", não faço a mínima ideia, mas sei que a segunda não me soa bem e que nunca a diria.
> Sempre direi: estou a fazer o possível para o ajudar.




Tenho que concordar com você. Todos os portugueses que conheço falam assim: _para o ver, de o encontrar._ Acho que tem a ver com o ritmo de português luso.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> Tenho que concordar com você. Todos os portugueses que conheço falam assim: _para o ver, de o encontrar._ Acho que tem a ver com o ritmo de português luso.


 
Apenas neste thread há dois portugueses que não acham isso...


----------



## Istriano

O que o Ciberduvidas diz a respeito:



> De qualquer modo, apesar de ser apresentada a possibilidade da colocação  do clítico após o infinitivo não flexionado (ênclise), a próclise é  considerada como a posição privilegiada pelas linguistas, que concluem  do seguinte modo: «a próclise é o padrão de colocação obrigatório com  infinitivo flexionado e preferencial com infinitivo não flexionado»  (idem, p. 865).



http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=21433


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> O que o Ciberduvidas diz a respeito:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=21433


 
A questão não tem resposta simples e decisiva. Vai depender muito da frase em apreço.

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...1&hl=pt-PT&ct=clnk&gl=pt&source=www.google.pt


----------



## marta12

Ontem telefonei a uma quantidade de amigos para saber como o diriam.
Estavam todos de acordo comigo. 
Todos dizemos: para o ajudar
Diz o Carfer que é deselegante. Talvez naquela frase, mas como o habitual é usarmos a próclise, quando aparece uma frase, mesmo que deselegante, usa-se à mesma.
Escrito, é possível que se emendasse.


----------



## Alentugano

marta12 said:


> Ontem telefonei a uma quantidade de amigos para saber como o diriam.
> Estavam todos de acordo comigo.
> Todos dizemos: para o ajudar
> Diz o Carfer que é deselegante. Talvez naquela frase, mas como o habitual é usarmos a próclise, quando aparece uma frase, mesmo que deselegante, usa-se à mesma.
> Escrito, é possível que se emendasse.


 
Marta,

Optámos por os colocar na base de dados.
ou 
Optámos por colocá-los na base de dados.

Volto a referir que, na minha opinião, não há nenhuma regra. Depende muito do tipo de frase. Confrontado com estas duas frases, não hesito em escolher a segunda.
Penso que tem a ver, como já disse, com o estilo de escrita de cada um.


----------



## marta12

Olá Alentugano

Esta entrada começou com o Albaalbetti a dizer que estava a aprender português. Parti do princípio que se aprende também a falar e não só a escrever.
Tudo o que disse foi sobre como se falava e não como se escreve.
A escrever emenda-se se acharmos necesário, por ficar melhor. A falar usa-se o que é mais habitual.
Neste seu último exemplo, a falar usaria a primeira e a escrever usaria a segunda.
A fala e a escrita não são exactamente iguais, pelo menos no meu caso.


----------



## Alentugano

Peço desculpa por "ressuscitar" o tópico, mas cho que vale a pena ler mais opiniões/esclarecimentos sobre este assunto:

http://www.flip.pt/Default.aspx?TabId=325&DID=817

http://www.flip.pt/Default.aspx?TabId=325&DID=829

http://www.flip.pt/Default.aspx?TabId=325&DID=3413


----------



## Vós

Encontrei no meu módulo isto aqui:

"Ocorre próclise ou ênclise:

Quando aparece:

preposição + infinito impessoal:

Tenho desejo de o ajudar. (verdadeiro)

Tenho desejo de ajudá-lo (verdadeiro)

palavra negativa + infinito impessoal

Não posso ajudá-lo. (verdadeiro)

Não o posso ajudar. (verdadeiro)"

O que é infinito impessoal ai?


----------



## Istriano

Infinitivo ''impessoal'' (próclise ou ênclise):

_para o ajudar = para ajudá-lo_

Infinitivo pessoal não-conjugado (próclise ou ênclise):

_para eu o ajudar = para eu ajudá-lo_

Infinitivo pessoal conjugado (só próclise):

_para nós o ajudarmos_


----------



## Denis555

albaalbetti said:


> Eu sou uma italiana que està (está) a estudiar (estudar) Portugues (português) desde hà (há) poucos meses.



*Alba*, nem é necessário dizer que você é italiana: todos os italianos colocam o acento em "está, há" de maneira incorreta para o outro lado "està, hà" 
Mas agora isso acabou , é só usar as letras com os acentos que estão em cima de onde escrevemos ou usar um dos inúmeros sites para essa função:
http://portuguese.typeit.org/

Uma outra correção é: nomes das línguas em português não começam com letra maiúscula: italiano, espanhol, português, etc





Vós said:


> O que é infinito impessoal ai?



*Vós*, talvez você pudesse abrir um novo fio para perguntar isso ou (pensando rápido) usar o Google.


----------



## Vós

Prefiro pergunta aos grandes conhecedores da língua!

Istriano já me explicou!


----------



## reka39

Hello! Can you kindly explain to me this answer? http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=21433 In which case are both accepted? 
I'm curious to know if it is correct to say : 'marcamos de ver-nos' or 'marcamos de nos ver'? In a email I wrote instantly 'marcamos de ver-nos no próximo sábado, ao hórario do almoço'. Ok in my case it is more important the object of the email rather the form, but I would like to be gramatically correct.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## englishmania

Continuando a conversa da página anterior, no exemplo referido, eu também costumo optar por "para o ajudar".


----------



## J. Bailica

reka39 said:


> Hello! Can you kindly explain to me this answer? http://www.ciberduvidas.pt/pergunta.php?id=21433 In which case are both accepted?
> I'm curious to know if it is correct to say : 'marcamos de ver-nos' or 'marcamos de nos ver'? In a email I wrote instantly 'marcamos de ver-nos no próximo sábado, ao hórario do almoço'. Ok in my case it is more important the object of the email rather the form, but I would like to be gramatically correct.
> Thanks for your help!



Ao contrário do que acontece nos exemplos dessa página do Ciberdúvidas, o verbo 'marcar' não pede a preposição 'de', pelo menos no seu exemplo. E quanto ao pronome,  fica assim: "marcamos ver-nos no próximo sábado, ao almoço / no horário do almoço". Mas o que soa mais natural ainda é "marcamos (então) encontrar-nos..."; melhor ainda "marcamos (então) encontro para o próximo sábado, no horário do almoço",

Também se usa muito, nestes casos, o verbo 'ficar', e aí sim, é preciso o 'de', e o pronome vem antes do verbo (como nos exemplos do Ciberdúvidas; parece-me que a razão é o 'de'; em todo o caso, sei que assim é que soa bem. Cá vai então: "Ficamos (então / portanto / nesse caso ...) de nos encontrar...".


----------



## reka39

Thanks! So, when you have expression with ‘de’, the general rule is to put the pronoun before the main  verb. But, why in ciberdúvidas do they allow to the ênclise?
 
From ciberdúvidas:
No entanto, é colocada também a possibilidade da ênclise, «quando na frase não finita ocorre infinitivo não flexionado» (idem), apresentando os mesmos exemplos do seguinte modo:
(i) Confirma a hora antes de _lhe_ telefonares/(?)telefonar-_lhe_.
(ii)Preciso de encontrar-_te_.
(iii) Telefonei à Maria para _a_ convidarmos para a festa/convidá-_la_ para a festa.
(iv)O João está irritado por _se_ ter esquecido da reunião/(?)ter-_se_ esquecido da reunião.
Servindo-nos destes princípios, damo-nos conta de que qualquer uma das hipóteses apresentadas pelo consulente para cada um dos exemplos é possível, porque se trata de um caso em que há um infinitivo não flexionado, o que permite as duas situações:
a)    Tenho de _lhe_ dizer./Tenho de dizer-_te_.
b)    Necessito de _te_ falar./Necessito de falar-_te_.
 

Thanks!


----------



## Istriano

As a general rule,* prepositions are strong inductors of próclise*, in both formal and informal Continental and Brazilian Portuguese:

1) _Gostei de te ouvir._
2) _Fiz de tudo para me aproximar dela._
3) _Por te amar_
4)_ Quero pensar um pouco antes de me despedir_


 but with two exceptions:

1) with the preposition A, ênclise is obligatory in European Portuguese: *Começaram a seguir-nos.*  (*Começaram a nos seguir *is fine in written Brazilian Portuguese and the only form in spoken BRPT).
2) with the clitics O, OS, A, AS, ênclise is the only form attested in written Brazilian Portuguese: *Fiz isso para ajudá-lo.* (Almost always: *Fiz isso para o ajudar *in Continental Portuguese).


I hope you liked my minimalistic rule scheme for both variants of Portuguese.  Oh well, I should write a grammar.


----------



## J. Bailica

reka39 said:


> Thanks! So, when you have expression with ‘de’, the general rule is to put the pronoun before the main  verb. But, why in ciberdúvidas do they allow to the ênclise?
> 
> From ciberdúvidas:
> No entanto, é colocada também a possibilidade da ênclise, «quando na frase não finita ocorre infinitivo não flexionado» (idem), apresentando os mesmos exemplos do seguinte modo:
> (i) Confirma a hora antes de _lhe_ telefonares/(?)telefonar-_lhe_.
> (ii)Preciso de encontrar-_te_.
> (iii) Telefonei à Maria para _a_ convidarmos para a festa/convidá-_la_ para a festa.
> (iv)O João está irritado por _se_ ter esquecido da reunião/(?)ter-_se_ esquecido da reunião.
> Servindo-nos destes princípios, damo-nos conta de que qualquer uma das hipóteses apresentadas pelo consulente para cada um dos exemplos é possível, porque se trata de um caso em que há um infinitivo não flexionado, o que permite as duas situações:
> a)    Tenho de _lhe_ dizer./Tenho de dizer-_te_.
> b)    Necessito de _te_ falar./Necessito de falar-_te_.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Além do que disse o Istriano, e relendo a página dociberdúvidas, diria o seguinte (na mera qualidade de leigo na matéria,note-se): a regra geral, com o 'de', é colocar o pronome antes do verbo, como tu dizes (e, assim de repente, penso que com o 'que' se passa a mesma coisa); por palavras minhas, diria que é uma questão de ênfase - que é aquilo quenormalmente digo quando não sei muito bem qual a razão . Já o pessoal do Ciberdúvidas, citando a gramática, fala em «palavras funcionais pesadas», isto é, digo eu, no fundo, a mesma coisa: também não sabem muito bem porque razão éassim, mas usam palavreado mais sofisticado . Mas digamos que esses pronomes, como 'me', 'te',  ‘lhe’, etc., são muito saltitões, e que com o passar do tempo o «bem cantar» da língua foi afinando olugar onde soam melhor em cada tipo de estrutura ou frase. No entanto, isso nunca ficou, digo eu, definitivamente fixado. Daí que haja a possibilidade de criar subtilezes, nuances - difíceis certamente de apreender por quem não tem oportuguês como língua materna - quando se diz, por exemplo, "Preciso detelefonar-te" em vez de "Preciso de te telefonar", a forma mais vulgar. Sobretudo os literatos podem ter essa tendência, perfeitamente legítima, de evitar «o mais vulgar». Mas é só um exemplo; qualquer pessoa podefalar ou escrever assim, consciente ou não de todas estas questões, estilos e regras.

Uma coisa importante para que o Ciberdúvidas chama a atenção é que, apesar da preferência pela próclise, existe de fato, como vimos, a possibilidade de optar também pela ênclise; mas, e isto é que é importante, só quando o verbo está noinfinitivo não flexionado; já não é assim no infinitivo flexionado, em que a próclise é obrigatória.

Exemplos:
Não flexionado:
“Essa é a melhor forma _de lhe _transmitir a mensagem.”[opção mais comum, e, pelo menos para alguns teóricos, a mais recomendável.]
“Essa é a melhor forma _de _transmitir-_lhe_ a mensagem.”[opção válida, mas pouco recomendável; aliás, neste caso concreto soa mesmo mal, na minha opinião, mas foi o exemplo que me ocorreu; noutros casos, paradoxalmente talvez, dá até um ar mais literário –  embora seja pouco usual ou, enfim, pouco recomendável, quase diria, para quem não tenha um excelente domínio da língua e um excelentecritério para, caso a caso, poder julgar e usar, a gosto, desta mesma opção.]     

Flexionado:
“Essa é a melhor forma [que tu tens] _de lhe _transmitires amensagem.” [opção correta.]
“Essa é a melhor forma [que tu tens] _de_ transmitires-_lhe_ amensagem.” [opção inválida (pois a próclise é mesmo obrigatória)].

Se tiveres dúvidas quanto ao infinitivo (flexionado ou não) ,pergunta, que eu, na medida das minhas possibilidades, tentarei ajudar-te.


----------



## J. Bailica

A propósito, farei uma pequena correcção ao que escrevianteriormente:




J. Bailica said:


> Ao contrário do que acontece nos exemplos dessa página do Ciberdúvidas, o verbo 'marcar' não pede a preposição 'de', pelo menos no seu exemplo. E quanto ao pronome,  fica assim: "marcamos ver-nos no próximo sábado, ao almoço / no horário do almoço". Mas o que soa mais natural ainda é "marcamos (então) encontrar-nos..."; melhor ainda "marcamos (então) encontro para o próximo sábado, no horário do almoço",
> 
> Também se usa muito, nestes casos, o verbo 'ficar', e aí sim, é preciso o 'de', e o pronome vem antes do verbo (como nos exemplos do Ciberdúvidas; parece-me que a razão é o 'de'; em todo o caso, sei que assim é que soa bem. Cá vai então: "Ficamos (então / portanto / nesse caso ...) de nos encontrar-m...".[Soa-me bem, e é assim que a maior parte das pessoas fala e escreve, mas emdeterminados registos, e/ ou para determinadas pessoas, pode dar-se preferênciaà ênclise, opção legítime e perfeitamente correta:  "Ficamos de encontrar-nos..."


----------

